# Sprouts (FODMAP question)



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if sprouts contain FODMAPS?I have been making myself an enzyme smoothie with Sunflower seed and Buckwheat sprouts. Plus diluted orange juice and a few berries.I think it's causing symptoms. Any feedback or knowledge out there?


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

I tried alfala sprouts the other day since they're on the low fodmap list..not good, not good.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, I am continuing to have problems with sprouts. I think they should be off the edible list for Low-FODMAP diets. I'm ok with soaked seeds and Buckwheat, but once they actually sprout it's bad news.


----------

